
Ask HN: Any hosting service provider giving lifetime instances? - codegladiator
Life time maybe 50 or 100 years with an upfront one time huge payment.
======
mtmail
Wouldn't the limit become expired domain registration? I don't think I've seen
domains offered for more than 10 years.

~~~
codegladiator
Okay domain becomes a problem, but lets say I am willing to expose over IP and
not worry about domain for now.

------
verdverm
Why? It would likely become a more expensive solution as technology progressed
and legacy skills to maintain became more obsolete.

~~~
codegladiator
Say some community gathers and makes a "public infrastructure" endpoint.
Collects some funds, buys a box for X years.

Maybe later another feature to do a round of public funds again when the life
time ends if the endpoint remains useful after X years. But no has authority
to delete it.

Could be a DNS server or Mail server or NTP.

